# Firefox Add Ons



## ole88 (2. September 2009)

hi,
folgendes problem ich hab any colour und letzte woche konnte ich das ganze noch in der taskleiste oben angeordnet haben nach der installation kann man ja auswählen ob man das haben möchte nun jetzt kommt das fenster nach der installation nicht mehr und ich kann es auch nicht so auswählen wie ich es möchte und personas für firefox geht auch nicht mehr so wie es gehen sollte, bitte um hilfe. danke

gruß


----------



## Gast XXXX (2. September 2009)

Haste die Teile schon ma  manuell geupdated?


----------



## riedochs (2. September 2009)

Hast du schon versucht das Add-On neu zu installieren?


----------



## ole88 (2. September 2009)

ja beides und es kam nie das fenster wo ich auswählen kann wo ich den gloss effect haben will und ob das oben in die leiste soll


----------



## kelevra (2. September 2009)

Oftmals liegen solche Probleme an einem zerschossenen Firefox Profil.
Versuche mal folgendes:

Lade dir das Programm MozBackup herunter.

Nach dem Start wählst du in der unteren Liste den Firefox Browser aus, oben muss Backup a Profile ausgewählt sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im nächsten Fenster wähslt du das Profil aus, das gesichert werden soll. Im Normalfall ist das "default". Anschließend noch einen Speicherort für die Backupdatei auswählen und auf weiter klicken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im nachfolgenden Fenster tust du die Punkte "General Settings" und "Extensions" *abwählen*.
Anschließend legst du das Backup an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deinstalliere nun Firefox über die Systemsteuerung. Dabei wirst du gefragt ob du Benutzerprofile/daten auch löschen möchtest, was du bestätigst.

Lade dir anschließend Firefox neu herunter und installiere ihn frisch. Über MozBackup kannst du dein Backup zurückspielen. Wähle dazu am anfang "Restore a profile". 

Nun musst du nur noch die Addons installeiren und die Einstellungen ggf. anpassen.

Achtung: Du musst einen frisch installierten Firefox einmal ausgeführt haben, damit Mozbackup funktioniert. Während der Benutzung von MozBackup muss Firefox vollständig geschlossen sein.

Ich hoffe diese Methode führt zum Erfolg.


----------



## ole88 (2. September 2009)

ähm ich hab hab firefox installiert nach einer neuen xp installation also hab ich so ein profil nicht sorry ich glaub der weg funzt nicht damit


----------



## midnight (2. September 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ähm ich hab hab firefox installiert nach einer neuen xp installation also hab ich so ein profil nicht sorry ich glaub der weg funzt nicht damit



Ein Profil hast du in jedem Fall.
Mit dem beschriebenen Weg kannst du den Rest deines Profils (Cookies, LEsezeichen etc.) Backupen und die Plugins weglassen. Dann das Plugin wieder installieren. Könnte helfen.

so far


----------



## kelevra (3. September 2009)

Richtig ein Profil musst du im jeden Fall haben. Firefox legt, sobald er einmal gestartet wurde, das Profil "default" an.

Habe mit dem oben beschriebenen Weg schon öfters mal Firefox wieder zum laufen bekommen. Unter Xp wie auch unter Vista. (Wobei das OS ja keine Role spielt)


----------

